# When can/should I schedule PCD to get a Friday delivery?



## KingpenM3 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd like to do a Friday PCD if possible, so I was just wondering how far in advance you can get a date for a PCD? Thanks.


----------



## RaslDasl (Jan 3, 2015)

KingpenM3 said:


> I'd like to do a Friday PCD if possible, so I was just wondering how far in advance you can get a date for a PCD? Thanks.


If you can be flexible about which Friday you have a better shot. They ask for 3 choices and usually you get one of them. Make all 3 choices Fridays.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Lots of people want Fridays, so you may have a few week's wait.


----------

